# House Hunters International in Greece!



## Michelle Leopard

Hello everyone,

I work for a television company called Leopard Films on a show called House Hunters International that follows English speaking expats who are buying property abroad. If you are currently looking for a home in Greece, we would like to put your story on TV! 

Our hit show is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families to share their story about moving abroad. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. Contributors should be fluent in English.

If you are interested in participating with our show or learning more, please send an email to [email protected]. Please include your contact information, the locations you are moving from and to, and a picture of your family and your property.


----------

